# Feb 4 2007 Storm in WNY and Snowbear



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

Woke up in the morning and couldn't believe my eyes! Hoped it was gonna end soon but it just kept on coming. Had 3 choices....a shovel....a snowblower....or my snowbear. Can't beat the snowbear. I'd take that anyday.


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

I agree, nice warm cab, especially when it's snowing like that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What were you doing all the time it was snowing? Snoozing?


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't know about the rest of you guys in my area but on some of my residentials I'm running out of room to pile snow. Looks like I may actually have to get the skid steer out and stack some snow.


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

*Snowbear in action*

93 Ranger and my snowbear


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

snowbear? Is this that plow they sell at sams club that you have to get out of the truck to angle it?


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

yea i was snoozing. figured i would be out for a while plowing so decided to stay in till about 8 am. got home that night around 9 pm.


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

yea it is. i got mine off ebay for 600. really couldn't afford buying a commercial plow for my needs. it does fine for me.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

My uncle has one. He just does his driveway with it. They must be strong. He has a way of F ing up things.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

nms0219;368236 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys in my area but on some of my residentials I'm running out of room to pile snow. Looks like I may actually have to get the skid steer out and stack some snow.


how much extra do you charge for that or do you include it in your contracts? i get 60 an hour 3/4 minimum per house.


----------



## snowcub (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad to hear that your Snowbear plow did the job you needed it to do!!


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

You guys with these 35 ft driveways kill me! A plow just for that?!?! Seems like he waited for the storm to be just about over from that pic. Might as well get a blower and do it when the sun comes out. Nothin like exercise. :redbounce

Boy are we getting lazier by the day. <img src=http://www.getsmileyface.com/new/orange_smileys/87.gif>


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SteveJ;512057 said:


> Boy are we getting lazier by the day. <img src=http://www.getsmileyface.com/new/orange_smileys/87.gif>


right on lol


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

wow, looks like you didn't get the rain/slush/sleet with a sprinkle of snow mix of crap we did. 
funny thing is the stuff was so heavy you couldn't stack it so I had to call for snow removal at my commercial lot after just the last two wednesday storms.


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

this was a post from last year.


----------

